# Compaq smart2 array: Non fatal error on ida/c0d0

## mr_smidge

My mail/web/file server is built around an old Compaq SMART2 array controller, with three 9.1GB SCSI drives in a RAID 5 setup..  I don't check the logs very often, but I've just discovered tons and tons of lines like this in the output of dmesg:

```
Non Fatal error on ida/c0d0
```

There are loads and loads of lines saying that..

I take it that's not good.. does this mean that one of the drives has failed?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## sigmalll

Getting the same here on our Compaq Prolient server. Google turns up a lot of other people asking the same question but not getting any reply.

Getting a spare HD in just in case, but so far everything seems fine, any ideas anyone?

----------

## mr_smidge

Do you have a RAID 5 configuration too?

I presume that one of the drives has failed and it's running without fault-tolerance at the moment, in my case (hence the message is "Non Fatal", but unwise in the longer term).  I'm going to abandon the harware anyway, so I haven't tried replacing any drives, but that seems most likely.

----------

## sigmalll

Yes - Raid5

Installed cpqarrayd

http://www.strocamp.net/opensource/cpqarrayd.php

```

emerge net-snmp

ln -sf /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.2

wget http://www.strocamp.net/opensource/compaq/downloads/cpqarrayd-2.0-1.i386.rpm

rpm2targz cpqarrayd-2.0-1.i386.rpm

tar -xzf cpqarrayd-2.0-1.i386.tar.gz

cp -R usr/ /usr/

/usr/sbin/cpqarrayd
```

And then i see

```
tail /var/log/messages

Jul 21 15:08:50 grilla cpqarrayd: Logging Enabled...

Jul 21 15:08:50 grilla cpqarrayd: /dev/c0d0: Status change.

Jul 21 15:08:50 grilla cpqarrayd: Logical drive /dev/ida/c0d0 using interim recovery mode, 100.00% done

Jul 21 15:08:53 grilla kernel: Non Fatal error on ida/c0d0
```

Still non the wiser :/

----------

## wltjr

Created an initial ebuild Bug #141817

----------

## sigmalll

Ok, one of the drives has failed. So maybe, it was moaning about a drive being on its last legs - who knows - machine is now retired.

----------

